# Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer



## chub24 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo


Heute ist der neue Schirmer Katalog plus sonderliste ins haus gekommen.|supergri

Bei der Sonderliste gibt es ein angebot:

Schirmer Jubiläums Boillies

Laut. Beschreibung:

Superfängige Boillies in einer geheimen Geschmacksrichtung. Durchmesser 20mm Farbe Dunkelrot.

Die Boillies sehen aus wie die Stunking Red und die Artikelbeschreibung past auch auf die Stinking Red´s.

Achs ja der Preis:

10KG 35 €
entspricht: 1 kg = 3.50 €

Was meint ihr sol ich die Boillies kaufen?
Mit dem Preis kann man sie ja nicht mal selber machen.?

Welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit Schirmer Stinking Red?:m


----------



## gringo92 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



chub24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Heute ist der neue Schirmer Katalog plus sonderliste ins haus gekommen.|supergri
> ...



für den preis bekommst du nie im leben was anständiges , die mögen zwar ihre fische fangen aber um nen futterplatz anzulegen oder den karpfen etwas schmackhaftes anzubieten werden die für den preis wohl nicht reichen.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

mach doch mal ...für das geld das team hat ja schon ahnung in sachen carp´s


----------



## chub24 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

also die Stinking red kosten im Hauptkatalog 7.95 €


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

habe schon die ass boilies gefscht da kosteten 10kg 30euro als maisboilie......von ein bekannten hersteller die kaufen ein paar tonnen von irgendein werk und packen sie dann ab ...und konnte sehr gute fische damit fangen


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

@ Gringo
Aber für 0,5 Euro mehr drehen die Meisten ihre Murmeln selber.

Nur weil etwas billig ist heist es ja nciht das es schlecht ist.(Hasste glaube ich sogar selbst gesagt im ''chub'' tread).

Wenn die natürlich den Karpfen auf den Magen schlagen,würde ich die nicht nehmen,aber ausprobieren kannste es ja mal.

Fishingexperte rechtfertigte den biligen Preis ja schon,das ist wie mit tedi und den ganzen anderen Discounter-Ketten,die kaufen alles in riesiegen Mengen und können deswegen den Preis so drücken.Ob das gerade auf diese Murmel zustimmt weis ich nicht.Aber nen Versuch ist's auf jeden Fall wert,bei dem Preis.

Nur würde ich mir keine 10kg direkt kaufen,sondern erstmal wenn's geht kleinere Mengen.


----------



## gringo92 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

es gibt sicherlich simple gute rezepte die für wenig geld zu kaufen sind  , man kann es mit diesen billig readys ja mal versuchen aber ich denke nich das die auf dauer gute erfolge bringen 
10kg würde ihc mir auch nicht holen Oo

es gibt viele gute readys aber die haben meistens ihren preis !

habe mit billig readys bisher immer schlechte erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



gringo92 schrieb:


> es gibt sicherlich simple gute rezepte die für wenig geld zu kaufen sind  , man kann es mit diesen billig readys ja mal versuchen aber ich denke nich das die auf dauer gute erfolge bringen
> 10kg würde ihc mir auch nicht holen Oo
> 
> es gibt viele gute readys aber die haben meistens ihren preis !
> ...



Halb en Halb stimm ich da sogar zu.

z.B. Top Secret...

Die Dinger fangen ja Fische,aber auf lange Sicht hin,schlagen die dem Karpfen auf den Magen...

Ich bleibe auch Lieber bei Dynamite-Baits,weil ich da weis,dass die dem Fisch nicht schaden und SAU gut fangen.Dafür muss ich dann halt nen bissel Mehr investieren:m

Ebenso Successful-Baits:

Die sind eben auch sehr Günstig,aber machen geile Murmeln.

Bei den ist es ja auch so: Je größere Mengen man abnimmt,desto mehr wird der Kilopreis Runter gemacht.

Das ist aber fast überall so #6


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

können ja mal ein testfischen machen gringo :m


----------



## gringo92 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

dann "fisch ich dich untern tisch" 

kommt auf mehrere faktoren an aber ich denke nich das so 3.50 murmeln den erwünschten erfolg bringen , aber probiers einfach mal aus 

die von SB sind zwar preisgünstig aber für 3.50/kg müssteste da schon ordentlich was abnehmen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

haha....habe mit top secret zb schon mehre fische über 30pf gefangen...mit mais boilie an einen schwer zu fischenden see wo alle sagen es fangen nur fischige boilies


----------



## fantazia (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Würde mir die nicht holen.Pack lieber bisschen was drauf und hole dir die Red Spice Fish (Frozen Baits) von Successful-Baits und gut ist.Da kosten 10Kg dann zwar 54,90€ aber du weisst das du einen guten Köder fischt.Es gibt doch nix was schlimmer ist als mit einem Köder zu fischen der nix taugt und dem man nicht Vertraut.Da würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.Und die Baits von  Successful kosten nun wirklich nicht die Welt.

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...natur-pur/natur-pur-boilies-tiefgefroren.html

1 kg bei   5 kg VE = 5,58 €/kg (Red Spice Fish)
1 kg bei 10 kg VE = 5,49 €/kg
1 kg bei 20 kg VE = 4,99 €/kg


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



gringo92 schrieb:


> dann "fisch ich dich untern tisch"
> 
> kommt auf mehrere faktoren an aber ich denke nich das so 3.50 murmeln den erwünschten erfolg bringen , aber probiers einfach mal aus
> 
> die von SB sind zwar preisgünstig aber für 3.50/kg müssteste da schon ordentlich was abnehmen



1 kg bei 2,5 kg Tüte = 6,64 €/kg (Fruchtboilies)
1 kg bei 5,0 kg Tüte = 5,58 €/kg
1 kg bei 10 kg Tüte = 5,39 €/kg
1 kg bei 20 kg Tüge = 4,95 €/kg

Naja Bei 20kg,schon anne 5 Euro,wenn man da also 100kg abnimmt sollte man da schon drauf kommen.

Ob man da wirklich auf die Gewünschten 3.50 Euro kommt ist in der Theorie schon Möglich,ob Christian das dann auch in der Praxis macht,ist ne andere Frage.Allein vom Rechnerischen her würde das ja gehen.Dennoch,es gibt immer Schnäppchen,man muss sie nur finden :vik:

@ fantazia
Da warste nen tick schneller,naja wir meinen das gleiche


----------



## Max1994 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Stimmt SB sind einfach super die sind günstig und fangen fisch wie sau ich bekomm meistens noch was runter weil der Macher Christian Heymanns bei mir im Verein ist und er mich kennt bei Vereinsangeln habe ich ihn damals aber mal mit Frolic geschlangen was an ein Wunder grenzt.
Dynamite Baits fangen natürlich noch nen tick besser sind aber auch entsprechend teuer.
Probier die Billigmurmeln mal wenn die nichts fangen hau sie aber lieber in die Tonne als weiterhin in den See ist nämlich nicht so von vorteil.


----------



## Schleie! (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Bestell sie doch mal und probier, als Futterboilies reichen sie dann allemal...


----------



## chub24 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

naja bei diesen negativen moinungen bin ich jetzt etwas verlegen es gibt für mich zwei möglichkeiten:

1. Ich kauf sie nicht!

2. Ich ruf da an, denn ich weiß, dass die die Stinking red boillies selber drehen.
Ich muss halt wissen ob diese für 3.50 Auch Stinking Red´s sind.

Wenn nicht muss ich sie mir eben selber rollen. Ich fische vlt. 4-5 Mal mit Boillies im Jahr ich glaub da reichen 2-4 Kilo sonst angle ich immer mit Frolic.:q


----------



## fantazia (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Bestell sie doch mal und probier, als Futterboilies reichen sie dann allemal...


Was bringt es bitte mit scheiss Boilies zu füttern und dann mit hochwertigen zu angeln#d.


----------



## darth carper (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Das frage ich mich auch!


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

also ich laub ha der karpfern auf der Angelegte Futterstelle was eckliges gegesen so wrd er diese Futterstelle auch nicht noch ein zweites mal ansteuern.:m


----------



## Megarun (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



> *also ich laub ha der karpfern auf der Angelegte Futterstelle was eckliges gegesen so wrd er diese Futterstelle auch nicht noch ein zweites mal ansteuern.*



Sag mal chub24: Kannst Du nicht richtig Deutsch schreiben?
(...mit 16 jahren sollte man das wohl schon können/erwarten |rolleyes ...)
Du liest Dich ja noch schlimmer als: "ronnywalter"! 

Tip: Im Firefox Browser ist eine Rechtschreibeprüfung enthalten. #6

Zu den: "Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer." Ich würde die, wenn ich nicht "Selbstroller" wäre, zumindest `mal ausprobieren.



Gruß... |wavey:


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Megarun schrieb:


> Sag mal chub24: Kannst Du nicht richtig Deutsch schreiben?
> (...mit 16 jahren sollte man das wohl schon können/erwarten |rolleyes ...)
> Du liest Dich ja noch schlimmer als: "ronnywalter"!
> 
> ...


 
sorry ich hab nen bissle zu schnell geschrieben auserdem spinnt meine Tastatur.:v


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Servus. Also ob billig oder teuer ist pipegal. Wenns euch mal die Fressgewohnheiten von Karpfen anschauts. Die Probieren alles ob billig oder teuer. Ich finde es wird viel zu viel auf Marken geschaut. Ich hab mir mal von Fox Korkauftriebskugekn angeschaut 10Stück für 15€ im Bastelgeschäft kosten 20Stück 3€ Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, was ist an den Fox kugeln anders das diesen Preis ausmacht. Genau so ist es mit Boilies wenns teuer sind sinds gut und Billige sind schlecht oder wie soll man das verstehen. Ich habe Boilies um 3,50€ gefischt und keinen Deut weniger gefangen als diejenigen die mit Boilies um 15€ gefischt haben.


----------



## Megarun (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



> *sorry ich hab nen bissle zu schnell geschrieben auserdem spinnt meine Tastatur*.



Ist ja schon gut, ich sage auch sorry! (...denn eigentlich wollte ich Dir das per PN schicken...) 

Gruß...


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Megarun schrieb:


> Ist ja schon gut, ich sage auch sorry! (...denn eigentlich wollte ich Dir das per PN schicken...)
> 
> Gruß...


 

ok alles wieder im Lot #6:m


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Hat denn keiner von euch, Erfahrung mit den Schirmer Stinking Red Boillies?|kopfkrat


----------



## boilie24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also ob billig oder teuer ist pipegal. Wenns euch mal die Fressgewohnheiten von Karpfen anschauts. Die Probieren alles ob billig oder teuer. Ich finde es wird viel zu viel auf Marken geschaut. Ich hab mir mal von Fox Korkauftriebskugekn angeschaut 10Stück für 15€ im Bastelgeschäft kosten 20Stück 3€ Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, was ist an den Fox kugeln anders das diesen Preis ausmacht. Genau so ist es mit Boilies wenns teuer sind sinds gut und Billige sind schlecht oder wie soll man das verstehen. Ich habe Boilies um 3,50€ gefischt und keinen Deut weniger gefangen als diejenigen die mit Boilies um 15€ gefischt haben.


Hallo, Lenzibald, bin ganz deiner Meinung. Auch ich fische meine Eigenen, 1kg.ca.3.50€ die gehen am Besten,denn *ich weiß was drinn ist.*
Viele Grüße #6


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



boilie24 schrieb:


> Hallo, Lenzibald, bin ganz deiner Meinung. Auch ich fische meine Eigenen, 1kg.ca.3.50€ die gehen am Besten,denn *ich weiß was drinn ist.*
> Viele Grüße #6


 
Ja aber für einen der vlt wenn überhaupt hinkommt, 10 Mal im Jahr mit Boillis angelt, rentiert sich die Arbeit glaube ich net. Sonst angle ich ja immer mit Hartmais oder Frolic.:q


----------



## Max1994 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Lenzibald du hast nicht recht bei Bolies ist das nicht 1:1 übertragbar,die Billigbolies haben schlechte Zutaten das ist einfach so ein guter Bolie hat einfach seinen Preis und die Billig******* ist in keinster weiße gut für irgentwas.
Also z.B Successful Baits da stimmt der Preis für die Qualität die man bekommt bei Dynamit Baits bezahlt man allerdings ne Menge für den Namen.
Bei Fox ist das aufjeden Fall auch so extrem.


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Vlt. hat ja Angelsport Schirmer von seinen Stinking Red´s Boillie´s zu viele gemacht, und kann sie so zum Superpreis anbieten?|kopfkrat
Außerdem kosten die Schirmer Boillies,
laut Hautkatalog 2009   25 Jahre Angelsport Schirmer 7.95€. Ich fnde das ist ein stolzer preis. #r
So viel kosten glaube ich auch die Ready Made´s von DD Bait, bzw. von Pologic.|supergri
Weil ich kenn das Schirmer Team und ich glaube nicht das die so ne scheise produzieren zumahl diese Boillies ja noch Patentiert worden sind.:vik:


----------



## Schleie! (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Was das bringt?

ganz einfach:

Wenn ich angle häng ich immer an den Haken einen anderen Boilie, als mit was ich gefüttert habe. So findet der Fisch diesen "Exoten" unter den vielen am Futterplatz schneller, und es macht ihn neugieriger.
So ist es jedenfalls bei uns an den Seen meine Erfahrung. Ich fange meist immer schneller/mehr auf der Rute, wo ich etwas anderes dran habe, als auf der anderen, wo ein Boilie ist, den ich auch gefüttert habe.

Klappt vielleicht nicht überall, aber ich habe es im letzten jahr ausprobiert und ich war vom Ergebnis überrascht.

Drauf gekommen bin ich vor 2 Jahren, als ein Kollege mit so nem 4kg eimer erdbeerboilies von jenzi gefüttert hatte...ich wollte meine sachen gar nicht erst auspacken, als ich das erfahren hatte und die boilies gesehen habe. Aber ich war dann umso mehr überrascht, als wir nach 2 stunden schon 3 Fische und 2 Bisse hatten.
Und da waren für den See wirklich gute Dinger dabei, u.a. ein Graser von 20Pfund und 90cm.


----------



## gringo92 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Was das bringt?
> 
> ganz einfach:
> 
> ...




ich lege immer eine versteckte falle aus das heisst zum beispiel 2-3hartmais am haar 
und eine für die neugierigen fische (sprich poppie) aber von billigen futterboilies halte ich nichts mehr habe das früher viel gemacht weil ich nicht genügend geld hatte aber mir ist klar geworden das es mehr bringt mit hartmais zu füttern als mit billigen boilies , vor allem auf längere sicht gesehen


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

hmm...unter was vertseht man eigentlich ein billigboilie..?? nur weil er keine hochwertigen mehle enthält und das kilo nicht 12 euro kostet muss es nicht gleich als schlechter köder hingestellt werden weil irgendwelche firmen aus den boden spriesen wie pilze und mit großen fängen glänzen weil sie das halbe jahr am wasser verbringen...


----------



## Schleie! (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Wenn ich mit Hartmais füttere, dann kann ich massig Karpfen bis 5Pfund und Brassen fangen ohne ende 
Ich sag ja, kommt eben auch aufs gewässer an.


----------



## darth carper (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Es geht nicht um die nicht hochwertigen Mehle, sondern um die billigen Flavour, Konservierer und Sweetner. Da werden eher Chemiebomben als vernünftige Köder verkauft.


----------



## chub24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

aber wie gesagt die Schirmer Stinking Red Boillies kosten normal 7.95€#6


----------



## gringo92 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

wird schon irgendeinen grund haben warum sie nun so günstig sind .

probier sie doch einfach mal aus .

oder wenn du dir sicher sein willst etwas vernünftiges zu kaufen bestell dir die bewerten boilies von successfulbaits


----------



## boilie24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Max1994 schrieb:


> Lenzibald du hast nicht recht bei Bolies ist das nicht 1:1 übertragbar,die Billigbolies haben schlechte Zutaten das ist einfach so ein guter Bolie hat einfach seinen Preis und die Billig******* ist in keinster weiße gut für irgentwas.
> Also z.B Successful Baits da stimmt der Preis für die Qualität die man bekommt bei Dynamit Baits bezahlt man allerdings ne Menge für den Namen.
> Bei Fox ist das aufjeden Fall auch so extrem.


Servus. Du hast natürlich Recht. Die billigen arbeiten mit Soja für Tiere und die Teueren mit Bioprodukten für Menschen.(oder so ähnlich)
Auch ich könnte Boilies für 20 €uronen herstellen,aber da käme bestimmt *nicht* bio-sojamehl 1kg=6,65€ und für 40 Eu. Flavour ( Chemie*?*)u.a.Lebermehl 42€ rein.
Ist ungefähr wie beim Menschen, die einen futtern Büchsen und die anderen Gehen zum Sternekoch.|kopfkrat
Das muß nun jeder für sich entscheiden.|krach:


----------



## boilie24 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



darth carper schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die nicht hochwertigen Mehle, sondern um die billigen Flavour, Konservierer und Sweetner. Da werden eher Chemiebomben als vernünftige Köder verkauft.


Endlich ein Gleichgesinnter .
"Mit dem Alter kommt der Verstand "   #6.


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Servus.
Wäre echt mal super wenn mal ein Chemiker die Boilies untersuchen würde. Seid schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen das man viel für einen Namen zahlen kann. Normales Produkt umlabeln und schweineteuer verkaufen. Dosenfutter und Sternekoch vegleichen ich glaube nicht das die Zutaten von so einem Sternekoch einen Preis von 200 oder 300€ pro Menü ausmachen, da werden mit sicherheit 80prozent für den Namen und 20 Prozent für die Ware bezahlt. Warum ist bei uns bei Mercedes die Arbeitsstunde doppelt so Teuer wie bei anderen Werkstätten weil die Mechaniker so viel besser sind, oder weils halt ein Mercedes ist. Leute denkt mal nach wie euch die Wirtschaft manipuliert und dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Spinnfisch (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Ich hab die pop ups von stinking red aber habb noch nichts gescheites mit gefangen aber auch nicht viel geangelt
also der gestank zieht rein
stinkich fisch geräuchert 
aber der gestank nimmt im wasser schnell ab so nach 2 stunden richts nichtmer viel 
aber ich glaub die orig. boilies sin ziehmlich gut
wenn ma wissen will ob die jubilaeums die gleichen sind wie die stinking red dann soll ma halt ma dort anrufen  und die antwort reinschreiben


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab die pop ups von stinking red aber habb noch nichts gescheites mit gefangen aber auch nicht viel geangelt
> also der gestank zieht rein
> stinkich fisch geräuchert
> aber der gestank nimmt im wasser schnell ab so nach 2 stunden richts nichtmer viel
> ...


 
Ja das werd ich mal machen.:m


----------



## Curtis (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*

Immerhin sind die Boilies ja schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Markt. Kann jemand sagen wie gut sie wirklich sind?
Ich habe mir welche gekauft aber bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert... werde das in der nächsten Zeit testen und berichtigen. Andere Kunden meinten, dass damit schon einiges gefangen worden ist, aber man muss halt einiges anfüttern, damit es auch klappt. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stinking Red Boillies von Angelsport Schirmer*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also ob billig oder teuer ist pipegal. Wenns euch mal die Fressgewohnheiten von Karpfen anschauts. Die Probieren alles ob billig oder teuer. Ich finde es wird viel zu viel auf Marken geschaut. Ich hab mir mal von Fox Korkauftriebskugekn angeschaut 10Stück für 15€ im Bastelgeschäft kosten 20Stück 3€ Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, was ist an den Fox kugeln anders das diesen Preis ausmacht. Genau so ist es mit Boilies wenns teuer sind sinds gut und Billige sind schlecht oder wie soll man das verstehen. Ich habe Boilies um 3,50€ gefischt und keinen Deut weniger gefangen als diejenigen die mit Boilies um 15€ gefischt haben.


du fütterst die karpfen ja nicht dauerhaft mit korkauftriebskugeln?


----------

